# Is this spider poisonous?



## Radiozero (Sep 15, 2021)

Is this spider poisonous? Found outside my window so i dont want to hit it with a shoe because it might break the glass


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's outside? And dead?
Can't tell it's too deformed.
Where in general are you?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hard to tell from the pic, I assume the pic was taken from the inside of the window.

Here is a site that might help.








spider with striped legs - Neoscona crucifera


An online resource devoted to North American insects, spiders and their kin, offering identification, images, and information.



bugguide.net


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks somewhat like an Orb Spider.
Big and ugly and common, but not poisonous


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

Radiozero said:


> Is this spider poisonous?


I use Google Lens with my phone to find out what plants, insects I am seeing.
That being said, you can use a transparent plastic container or jar to capture the spider (will walk on the walls, or push a paper under the jar) and release it outside.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Radiozero nice to meet you. Where are you? That's important; the further north you are, the more likely that spider is to be on the threshold of meeting its maker, as it were, at the end of the season.

Technically, all spiders are poisonous, in that they all have venom they use to subdue their buggy prey. But, most aren't harmful to humans, though there's some ballyhooed exceptions, including black widows, brown recluse, etc.

It's hard to say exactly what your spider is, but it's not a black widow or a brown recluse.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That spider looks dead to me.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

That's what they want you to think


----------

